# Divebombing?



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everybody, I was just wondering if anybody here could explain to me what "divebombing" means in terms of guitar playing? Also if you could possible give me an example of a song where it is used possibly. Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I have heard this term before, I am just new to guitars and didn't know what it meant. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDyXRkfi2Cc&feature=related]GDyXRkfi2Cc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow - those guitars are Fugly!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Wow - those guitars are Fugly!


Ya some of those Dean's appeal to a certain age group, IMO. If I was 15 I'd prob be all over them...now, not so much. I have no desire to impale someone with my guitar. Maybe sometimes I do.

dive bombing always reminds me of these guys...great musicians in they're day, but couldnt do a solo without one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55iADHOMNvs&feature=related

of course Eddie did his share back in the day as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWQRDI7mTyw See intro and 1:53


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh ok thanks guys I think I get the idea now, I love Stryper!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

some less "over the top" examples.....SRV in Little Wing - he dive bombs a few times in that song

also Metallica Nothing Else Matters right after the intro - its subtle - but its there.

those are what I think of when I hear divebombs....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Personally, I think Jimi Hendrix (the real one :smile did some of the very first divebombs. His rendition of the Star Spangled Banner at Woodstock immediately come to mind.:rockon2:


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the examples guys! I'm pretty sure now that I get the general idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a divebomb is when you take the bar on any kind of tremolo and push down, to lower the pitch of the strings.

That's the long and short of it. There's 3 different bridge types that allow this: vintage style trems as found on strats, bigsby style trems as found on some SG's and semi-hollow body guitars, and double-locking (floyd rose) style trems.


----------

